# AZUL (modded Bitfenix Aegis)



## alexciobanu (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

Recently I posted a new thread on my Project Isolation and today I have a new build log for a project I am calling AZUL which simply means blue in Spanish and I needed a name that sounds cool in English 

So I give you AZUL, a modded system in the Bitfenix Aegis case!

I would like to thank Bitfenix for providing me with the case and other accessories as well as ASUS Australia, Bitspower, HyperX and CableMod!



I will update the specs once I know everything is confirmed. To start, here's a look at the case before the action happens and as the translation of the name suggests, the case is blue!























































































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!



Cheers,



Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

Back with a small update on this build 

Got the case in my new work/photo area and fully disassembled it, ready for some mods 































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's a bit of Dremel action on the front panel 





















Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a quick update for you! I painted some of the case pieces white to change the appearance of the case a bit! Colour scheme will be blue, white and some black that is left over.

Just have to wait for them to fully cure before mounting them back to the case 
















Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

Here's the case with the white pieces installed 

Still some work to do on the front panel.




































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## EzioAs (May 11, 2016)

Oh, nice! I'm usually not a fan of cases with striking colors, but I have to say, that looks really good. I hope the hardware to be installed will match with the case.


----------



## alexciobanu (May 12, 2016)

EzioAs said:


> Oh, nice! I'm usually not a fan of cases with striking colors, but I have to say, that looks really good. I hope the hardware to be installed will match with the case.



Thanks a lot! Glad you like it


----------



## alexciobanu (May 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

Back with a small update on this build.

Showcasing a few Bitfenix items, Alchemy LED strips, white Spectre PRO 120mm fans with blue LED as well as some sleeved SATA cables.

Also a package arrived from Bitspower carrying a lot of awesome goodies for this build as well as my other ongoing build Project Isolation.

Let's check it out!






Lots of fans 


























Lots of Bitspower goodies and a small mountain of fittings!



















































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

It's been a while but I think I'm ready to start working on this project again and hopefully finish it this time!

I've just been busy with work and other projects this kept getting pushed aside.

Let's kick of the progress with some acrylic panels that I have added to the case as well as the vinyl work done to them!

Also if you can see I now have a clear windowed panel on the front however more work will be done to that.














































PSU I will be using is the Corsair HX750i











Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more on this build coming shortly!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey guys,

I added some paint, vinyl and frosted the acrylic in the front panel. It's really coming along now!

There's even more work that will be done to the front panel however, stay tuned!



















































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

A small update on this build 

I did a bit more work on the PSU shroud after painting it white. I used a Sharpie permanent marker to trace the Bitfenix logo in order to give it a bit of a contrast.

It was a very easy thing to do, hope you guys like it. Stay tuned for more updates.
















Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay guys, some of you may have been wondering where I'm going at with the front panel of the case. I first cut this massive hole in it, it then add a windows only to frost it.

Well I hope these pictures give you an idea hehehe, I will leave it at that.







































































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

So I've been working on the reservoir for the front panel and so far so good. After a few days of leak testing it seems to be all good. Here are the progress shots and the completed reservoir.

The acrylic cement glue I used to glue it all. This is actually super strong stuff if you've never heard or used it before. It actually bonds the acrylic to itself and creates a nice seal.






First test






And the start of the res











I first tested it without fully sealing it just to see if the first part would pass






Once testing was all good I proceeded to sealing it up
















.

And here it is











Sorry for the lack of quality in these photos, they were all taken on my phone.

Stay tuned for more.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I hope you enjoyed the last update with the reservoir. I will not start featuring the components going into this build starting with the motherboard and memory.

The ASUS Z97 Gryphon with the armor kit! I've had this motherboard for a while and it hasn't been used. I'm excited to finally use it as it really is a nice board.






Here it is without the armor on.
















And with the armor.
















I love these caps/covers that come with the armor, I think it adds a nice feature.






They include one for the rear I/O as well though I will probably leave these off.






Also, here is the RAM. I'm sticking with the white and black theme.
















It looks nice to alternate between the colours with the RAM sticks.






I will be, of course, modding the motherboard to suit the theme so stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

More work has been done on the AZUL build as I am trying to get it near completion!

Firstly the graphics cards used are two reference GTX 970s to which I have installed Bitspower water blocks to. I love the look of these small cards. They will work nice in this build with the M-ATX motherboard.









































Also the motherboard armor has been painted white using some Plasti Dip and it came out pretty good!





















Bitspower CPU water block!






Now to add some vinyl to the motherboard to tie it in with the theme a bit more and hide some of the other colours still showing. Once that's done I can start assembling!

Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey guys,

Getting ready to finish off this build very soon! Here are some more progress shots and further things that I got done.

Firstly I started mounting things in the case.






I did some more vinyl work on the motherboard to make the logo work with the theme.
















Vinyl work on the reservoir as well.
















Some vinyl work for the fans. This will be mounted in front of the custom reservoir with some spacers in order to allow the fans to draw air in through the radiator.


























There will also be another, normal reservoir with a pump in front of the front rad in order to easily feed the pump when filling.











That's pretty much it, hope you guys like the progress so far.

Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 1, 2016)

Okay, cables are all in and so is mostly everything else! I just need to get an SSD stuck next to the motherboard on that panel and then I can start tubing up!


































































Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've had to put this build aside yet again hahaha!

This time I am finishing it however 

Sorry for the crappy phone photos but I rushed to get most of the tubing done and the coolant is mixed and ready to go as well. Just a few more things to get done and I will be able to fill it.

Here it is:
















Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 16, 2016)

Last update before the finished build! All along I never had a CPU for this build so I picked up an older gem to fit the motherboard used on eBay! The great thing is that it already came delidded.

So here's a quick look at the delidded 4770K going in this build.
















I popped it in with some fresh thermal paste under the IHS.











Also if you didn't notice from the last update the GPUs were not yet tubed up. It's because I was testing if the fittings I had would fit. They do but just, with a bit of tube in between that you can't even see once connected.











Stay tuned for the final update coming up next!

Thanks a lot for checking it out.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

Here it is! Final pics, and the video will be coming soon! Hope you like it, been a long time coming for this one.







































































Thanks a lot for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------

